# Lose sound on Toshiba laptop



## champine53 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have had trouble on my Toshiba A75-s206 with losing all sound. There is no sound with tunring on the laptop as Windows open, nor is there sound when I try to listen to music, watch a DVD, etc. When I go to my control panel and open the sounds and audio devices, the Device Volume area is greyed out so that nothing can be changed. i have had this problem intermittently. every once in a while when i restart it, the sound will return, and then it is gone again. Any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

Go to the Manufactures site and download the sound driver

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp


----------



## champine53 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tried to download the driver, but when I unzip it and try to install it, I get an error message (I downloaded the driver from the US site because the UK site you linked didn't have the driver for my A75 series). Here it is what it says:
AppName: alcupd.exe AppVer: 1.7.0.0 ModName: alcupd.exe
ModVer: 1.7.0.0 Offset: 00018d83


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood.....

Try going to device Manager and Uninstalling your sound drivers and then restart your PC.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you get any CDs with the PC.......??


----------



## champine53 (Jan 2, 2007)

Uninstalling and restarting didn't work.
I have some CDs, but just XP stuff I think. What would you like me to try?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Just wondering if you got a Utility CD with the PC as sometimes they come with them....have you tried installing your chipset drivers from that site also.

If you have a Full XP CD try a repair install.


----------



## champine53 (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't have the XP cd after all, though I have a Toshiba Recovery and Applications CD. I tried to reinstall the Realtek Audio driver, but I got the same error message that I got when I tried to download and install the new driver.

there are no drivers on the Toshiba site or CD labeled "chipset". What should I be looking for? Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Make sure the Service is Started..use this Reg fix

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/audiosvr.reg

Restart the PC after installing


----------



## champine53 (Jan 2, 2007)

we have a winner! thank you so much!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Great! ......nice when that happens....


----------



## ladylaw (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi I visited this site, when it prompted me 4 my serial number and i plugged it in they was sayin it is not registered. how can i go about that


----------

